# NFPA 101: Violations



## MarcDuke (Dec 22, 2010)

How can we cover our ass when a customer is refusing to address existing NFPA101 violations. I was looking for a Notice of noncompliance. But also don’t want to jeopardize any other relationships by rattling the AHJ cages.

Ideas? Letter templates? Etc? 


Be safe out there


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Key Words, “When Adopted”


The Life Safety Code is unusual among safety codes in that it applies to existing structures as well as new structures. When a Code revision is adopted into local law, existing structures may have a grace period before they must comply, but all structures must comply with code. In some cases, the authority having jurisdiction can simply permit previously approved features to be used under specified conditions. In other cases, the local law amends the Code to omit undesired sections prior to its adoption.



You can’t force anyone to do anything if your not in an authoritative position.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MarcDuke said:


> How can we cover our ass when a customer is refusing to address existing NFPA101 violations. I was looking for a Notice of noncompliance. But also don’t want to jeopardize any other relationships by rattling the AHJ cages.
> 
> Ideas? Letter templates? Etc?
> 
> ...


It's difficult, for me, to give an intelligent response without knowing some detail. Your question is pretty vague. 

In general, my personal test is "is it affecting me right now/directly"? If not, it's not my problem. I'm not the police. I notice stuff that's "wrong" all the time. 99.99% of those things don't affect me and are, therefore, none of my business.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If you didn't create the violation, it should not be an issue.

Also, 101 has provisions for New and provisions for Existing in every occupancy classification.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

when there are issues that impede the execution of a contract, (any contract for any thing), there are steps that you should probably always take to insure that you do not inherit (existing) conditions to which you did not agree.

Many contracts subject you to exacting notification requirements, and if that is the case those steps that are called out need to be followed, in a timely fashion.

When the contract does not stipulate specific notifications, or rejection of existing conditions, or when the conditions could not have been known by a reasonable pre inspection, it is still often in your best interest to formally and in writing notify key individuals that you have been informed of existing conditions that are not a portion of your work but may impact the timely completion of your work by virtue of the fact that noone appears to be addressing the rather obvious violations (damages for delay, additional time notification, additional work/change order request).

However, as others above have directly and indirectly stated, if the violations that exist are in no way related to your portion of the work, and are not an immediate safety violation to (your) workers, then it may simply not be any of your dang business, and if you choose to address it, it actually might be in your best interest to address it in the most informal and offhand way possible to some key person, just so you have "done your civic duty". (there are a lot of things in 101 that electricians just aren't in the business of doing, and you provided no specifics).

as always, just my 02


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Key Words, “When Adopted”


Agreed. I've seen it quoted (actually I have an older version) in many specs but I don't know of anywhere that it has been adopted.


Roger


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Roger said:


> Agreed. I've seen it quoted (actually I have an older version) in many specs but I don't know of anywhere that it has been adopted.
> 
> 
> Roger


It's the basis of the Florida Fire Prevention Code just like the ICC is the basis of the FBC. Prior to the FBC it would have been found in ch 633 F.S. and the local chapter of a municipal code which deals with life safety, not building construction. Although you haven't seen it, it's been there all along, as it most certainly is pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> It's the basis of the Florida Fire Prevention Code just like the ICC is the basis of the FBC. Prior to the FBC it would have been found in ch 633 F.S. and the local chapter of a municipal code which deals with life safety, not building construction. Although you haven't seen it, it's been there all along, as it most certainly is pretty much everywhere.


Yes it is, as well as the IBC, but the OP is asking about NFPA 101 itself.

Roger


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Popular phrase around here..........Existing, non-conforming.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

CABO 1 and 2 is also around where IBC isn't. It's less lawyered.

If I run into a big Code violation that doesn't affect my work, I point it out politely and explain why it's a violation and if it's possible offer (quote) to fix it. I note it on the service ticket and move on. It's important to show concern without being a jerk about it and being helpful without being in the customers face. If it's affecting my work, I stop work and we collectively regroup. If it's that bad, I might walk away from the job. At the same time I used to work in mining and chemical plants. I know how to find nitpick violations most people never even notice. I kind of take into account the general conditions and hit the highlights that might get repeat business. In all plants if you can't find missing covers or screws, you're blind. For NFPA 101 nobody has open aisles the right distances and perfect fire walls.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

101 does not apply to 1&2


----------

